# Puritas Hill Piebold



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

He's back this year, hanging around the bottom of Puritas Hill in the Metroparks. Took these pictures this morning.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics , that thing sticks out like a tird in punch bowl !!!!


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

i have a all white albino doe hangin around where i live now for like 3 years she had two babies this year that are both brown and they all seem to be doin well


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bowkdws..Have you seen him up close enough to tell how many points and how wide he is...JIM....CL....


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

No firm idea on number of points; nowhere to park and walk in.
From the road it looked like a 6 point.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have seen this deer also I thought I counted seven through the nocks but was tough to tell. He sure is pretty though.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thought it was a 6 or 8 but the close up pic is a little fuzzy...Adam you are right about him being a Pretty Deer..Only saw one Piebpld in my life and it was a doe...If he stay's in the park he will be OK...JIM....CL....:!


----------

